# Basement Gate



## Sawdustveins (Nov 17, 2012)

I made this gate to match the railing for my daughter & son-in-law to keep their little ones safe.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

That looks great. The problem I've had with gates like that is that they sag from the weight of the iron over time unless they have a diagonal tension cable.


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks good. I did the same thing when my little one came along. I really didn't like the compression fit ones and the other one were just too flimsy.The one I built cost less than most on the market.


----------



## Ninefingers (Nov 19, 2012)

Man that's awesome! I just built a gate for my daughter... looks nowhere this nice! I have to ask -- where did you find the latch???

Dave


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice job. Does that latch have a lock on it? 

It's amazing how the little ones figure things out. It is really beautiful though. I thought about things like this with my old house when the kids were younger. The split foyers around here with the stairs like that make the stock gates they sell really hard to safely use.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice! I wish I'd the time to build one for my daughter, we just had to buy one. I did make the "no drill" guard for the post. Had you made the rest of the bannister, too, or did you get lucky finding the matching iron bars?


----------



## Sawdustveins (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Dave....I found the latch at Lowes (for storm doors) and it has a built in Locking feature thats not easy to access the way I installed it.


----------



## Sawdustveins (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks ACP...It does have a built in latch which it hard to figure out so it might take a while for the little rascals to figure out...lol


----------



## Sawdustveins (Nov 17, 2012)

Gilgaron...I found out the name of the manufacturer of the original Iron products (my daughter ask the builder) so I found the nearest authorized dealer, then picked up what I needed.


----------



## Sawdustveins (Nov 17, 2012)

Locking Feature.....


----------



## Polak (Dec 31, 2010)

So how's the gate holding up? Any other tricks, tips, or lessons learned you'd care to share?

We just built a house and are moving in on 2/1. I'm literally getting ready to walk out in my temporary "shop" at our rental and start build a gate like this for our new abode!

Thanks for sharing! Looks awesome!
A.J.


----------



## Sawdustveins (Nov 17, 2012)

A.J.,
I was a little nervous about potential sag and when I installed it, there was an immediate sag (see photo above of top hinge) that was so minute that it didn't effect latching or even visual sag. I was happy with the tiny sag, I think mainly from the Spring Hinges I used. I would of rather used a Strong non spring hinge on the top but they would have looked a lot different and I couldn't live with that unbalanced look. I'm not talking about much sag at all....just enough no notice If you are looking for it. To this day it still looks and works great and no additional sag has occurred. If I built another one, the only thing I would do is find a matching set of 1-Heavy Duty Hinge and 1-Spring Hinge (putting the Std Hinge on the top to reinforce the potential sag factor). If you have any questions on my gate Design/construction, let me know and I will try to help.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Polak (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks Steve! I have a plan to combat sag, if it occurs. Right now I'm just scared to death of mortising for the hinges (something I've never done). If I screw the gate up, no biggie. If I screw up the corner post on the banister, divorce. )

We tentatively close on the house on the 31st.

Thanks again! I'll post up some pics when it's done, or you might see my tools for sale by my wife!


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

great job


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Any sag in the gate has to be weighed against the babe tumbling down the stairs. The lock is essential.
Soon, they stand up and shake the bejeezlies out of the gate. Soon they can walk and need to be taught to negotiate the stairs (backwards, crawling down.) Soon, the day comes when the gate is no longer useful. . . . . but this is so elegant. Soon, you knock out the hinge pins and try to find a good place to store the gate.
My kids are 30-somethings now. The safety of that gate was priceless.


----------



## bnwelch (Aug 13, 2012)

Love the concept and construction...as to a reason to keep the gate? Works beautifully to keep the dogs downstairs 
The youngest of our 3 is now in college and our gate is still in place...after seeing your work I may have to make one myself, or at least give it a shot...


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I have serious gates in the basement = simple 1x4 frames and plastic lath-lattice. It's called the "Pig-Pen," which is warm and dry and where the two Chesapeakes dry off after a day's shoot.


----------



## Polak (Dec 31, 2010)

Rather than start a new thread on the same subject (Steve, just let me know if you'd rather I start my own thread), I'll dump my progress here, since its the same subject.

Here's where it sits now. I've got to pick up the stain tomorrow and, gulp, mortise the hinge pockets.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome gates, guys! Sawdustveins, the match to the existing railing is done to perfection. That's beautiful work.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

That gate is awesome. I'm going to be building one of them shortly. Not a little one (yet), but to keep the dogs from upstairs when we're not home.


----------



## Sawdustveins (Nov 17, 2012)

Looking Good! Can't wait to see it finished and mounted. The Mortise can be easily done with a router, straight bit and a Hinge Mortise Template. I wouldn't attempt carving the Mortise out with only a wood chisel, it will take a long time and chances are you won't end up with a consistent flat Mortise. Keeping your progress in this feed is fine.


----------



## Sawdustveins (Nov 17, 2012)

I made the Frame out of Oak and you can buy the Banister stock at any Store that sells lumber. The builder left my daughter with The Stain color (no guessing) and the make of the Iron works, I just found a local Builders supply and picked up what I needed.


----------



## Polak (Dec 31, 2010)

Done! My nerves are shot, but my confidence in my abilities has grown........ a little!


----------

